# Advice on Clippers?



## Mommagroomer (Nov 7, 2006)

I am looking to get a new pair of clippers but can't spend a lot. I was looking on E-bay and found one that looked good. Does anyone have these or are they good ones?

eBay: Andis AG Plus 2 Speed Clippers AG2 Black (item 180048302627 end time Nov-14-06 11:34:30 PST)


----------



## blackgavotte (Sep 28, 2006)

*good clippers*

Hi, Andis makes good clippers for the professionals and also for home grooming. I can't believe the price you might get them at. 

I guess my main concern is, be sure you have a service company around your area where you can get all the parts, since they are used, you have time to check that out and possible prices too. I used the Oster for many years, now the better, more modern products are the Andis and Wahl. The Andis blades are also very good, as are the Oster blades if you can still find them, they are often interchangeable for the Andis clipper too. I still use some of my older Oster blades on the newer Andis clipper. 

I have the same model as on Ebay, only in burgundy colour. I think also you should email the seller and ask questions about any warranty or his return policy, in case you find they are not in great condition, but do talk to a service rep about the cost of replacement parts before you buy.


----------



## Mommagroomer (Nov 7, 2006)

blackgavotte said:


> Hi, Andis makes good clippers for the professionals and also for home grooming. I can't believe the price you might get them at.



When you say You can't believe the price, is that a good thing or bad? The seller has 4 total listed so if it is a great price, is it worth buying more than 1?

Thanks again for all the info. I have bought other items from this seller (not pet related) and find them to be reliable and truthful, so I'm not to worried about that.


----------



## blackgavotte (Sep 28, 2006)

Yes, when I went to the listing you had posted, the price was listed for $ 10.00 which is almost indecent its such a low price. Now of course before the bidding stops, I would assume that will change, but if he has 4 more pair, I would sure be emailing him to ask about the other sets, I personally would grab another one set at least. Did you talk to an Andis rep or repair place to be sure you can get extra parts or repairs done ? When I bought my set, I was told by the store, since I did not live nearby, to purchase some extra parts, and they showed me how to change that particular part. Just like in the old Oster clippers we always had extra " brushes " in our kits.


----------

